# Mass airflow meter (sensor)



## rmdavignon (Mar 14, 2005)

My Maxima GLE has all the symptom of a bad air flow meter, the motor basically chokes when I give it gas. I have cleaned the sensor with water and reinstalled it. The car is the same or worse. I read that the _*engine management system*_ will need to be reprogrammed after installation of this part (MAFS) mass airflow sensor. 
Is this something I can do? if yes how?
Should I replace the MAFS? 
Note: I also have the following warning lights on, service engine soon, TCS.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

MAF replacement does not require ECU reset.

If your SES is on, I'd pull the codes it is reporting. vbxmaxima.8m.com has the manual procedure, or you can find someone with an OBD-II reader...


----------



## rizasaria (Mar 16, 2005)

*any sugegstions?*

I went to the dealer to get servicing done on my 2000 GLE. Apparently I need a new MAF. Dealer wants 599+labor. He says that after they updated the ECM, the car wouldn't rev above 3000. Apparently my car is no longer road safe until I replace the MAF (they've given me a loaner until I get the work done).

Sounds a bit high to me given the fact that the 22680-2Y001 can be bought for $77.69. Is there a difference between an older (but new) model of the part vs. the remodelled version? What's the diff and how much should I reasonably expect to pay to get this fixed anyway?


----------



## rmdavignon (Mar 14, 2005)

*MAF sensor (Meter)*



rizasaria said:


> I went to the dealer to get servicing done on my 2000 GLE. Apparently I need a new MAF. Dealer wants 599+labor. He says that after they updated the ECM, the car wouldn't rev above 3000. Apparently my car is no longer road safe until I replace the MAF (they've given me a loaner until I get the work done).
> 
> Sounds a bit high to me given the fact that the 22680-2Y001 can be bought for $77.69. Is there a difference between an older (but new) model of the part vs. the remodelled version? What's the diff and how much should I reasonably expect to pay to get this fixed anyway?



On my car I am replacing the MAFS by myself, its only two scew and the connection to remove from the sensor itself. I was given the same quote as you for the part and labour so I purchased my MAFS at "thepartsbin.com" for $106.00 free shipping. I also have the service manual and in the book it explains how to measure the voltage to expect on the MAFS connection. This was easy to measure and proved that it was in fact the MAFS that was the problem. After replacing there are no programming to do. If you have a multimeter and want to know how to measure the voltages just let me know.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

$599 is standard retail price for a MAF. Discount parts dealers such as Courtesy Nissan, Jerry Rome Nissan, and others probably sell it for $450-525 or so.

This entire unit, that is... I assume this is what you're talking about:
http://www.maxima.org/graphics/19.jpg

Replacing the MAF is pretty straightforward at least, about 15 minutes worth of work.


----------



## rmdavignon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Replacing the MAFS*

To Brianw 

Are you referring to a Nissan Maxima 2000? because if you do then I am confused because on my Maxima 2000 GLE 3.0L the MAFS does not look like the one you posted even though I am referring to the electronic part only. Why would you change the housing, can something go wrong with it? also on my ECU there is no adjustment like the one at VBX Maxima. What do you think about "thepartsbin.com" the MAFS is only 106.00 other places can even be cheaper but in my research "thepartsbin,com" seems like a good distributor. 

I would have like to insert a picture of my MAFS but I do not know how; I will research this feature so I can do it next time.

Regards


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

That's just the picture I happened to take when we were installing a cold air intake.  (and it was off a `97, where the MAF is not sold as two pieces, it is only sold as the entire unit  ).

226802Y001
22680AD201

$106 doesn't look too bad for the latter part, if that's all you need. I prefer genuine Nissan parts and hence prefer to buy from Mossy Nissan, Brown & Brown Nissan, Jerry Rome Nissan, Courtesy Nissan, and other discount Nissan parts dealers. I recommend you buy from whoever's the best deal for you.

As for manually pulling ECU codes, hmm... I know it changed for 1999.5 but I'm not quite sure how... FSM only describes the CONSULT-II or OBD-II scanner procedure...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

rizasaria said:


> I went to the dealer to get servicing done on my 2000 GLE. Apparently I need a new MAF. Dealer wants 599+labor. He says that after they updated the ECM, the car wouldn't rev above 3000. Apparently my car is no longer road safe until I replace the MAF (they've given me a loaner until I get the work done).
> 
> Sounds a bit high to me given the fact that the 22680-2Y001 can be bought for $77.69. Is there a difference between an older (but new) model of the part vs. the remodelled version? What's the diff and how much should I reasonably expect to pay to get this fixed anyway?


They are trying to give you the new AM600 MAF that ya do'nt need... it is supposedly a more robust piece that comes with the 02-03s on... you can just get the 2Y001/AD201 for cheap online and replace it yourself... no ECU reprogramming is needed... at least not that I know of....


----------



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

*Replace MAF*



rmdavignon said:


> My Maxima GLE has all the symptom of a bad air flow meter, the motor basically chokes when I give it gas. I have cleaned the sensor with water and reinstalled it. The car is the same or worse. I read that the _*engine management system*_ will need to be reprogrammed after installation of this part (MAFS) mass airflow sensor.
> Is this something I can do? if yes how?
> Should I replace the MAFS?
> Note: I also have the following warning lights on, service engine soon, TCS.


I had my MAFS replaced at a Nissan Dealer for $310. $130 for the part and $180 for dianostic (1hr) and Replacement Labor (1hr), No EMC reprogram was necessary.
R.Lee


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

RLee said:


> I had my MAFS replaced at a Nissan Dealer for $310. $130 for the part and $180 for dianostic (1hr) and Replacement Labor (1hr), No EMC reprogram was necessary.
> R.Lee


If ya have a 00-01, ya could gotten the MAF from most Nissan dealerships for about $90 to $100 and done it yourself in under an hour. Just something to remember for next time.


----------



## rizasaria (Mar 16, 2005)

rizasaria said:


> I went to the dealer to get servicing done on my 2000 GLE. Apparently I need a new MAF. Dealer wants 599+labor. He says that after they updated the ECM, the car wouldn't rev above 3000. Apparently my car is no longer road safe until I replace the MAF (they've given me a loaner until I get the work done).
> 
> Sounds a bit high to me given the fact that the 22680-2Y001 can be bought for $77.69. Is there a difference between an older (but new) model of the part vs. the remodelled version? What's the diff and how much should I reasonably expect to pay to get this fixed anyway?



Just to follow up...I ordered the updated MAF from nissanpartscheap.com. Cost me about $75 US and labour was about 30 mins. Really easy to do...do it yourself if possible. Make sure you change the air filter when you replace the MAF. Costs about $7. No ECM reprogramming required. TCS and Service lights turned off after the part was put in. Car runs beautifully. Saved over $500 versus doing it at the dealership.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

rizasaria said:


> Just to follow up...I ordered the updated MAF from nissanpartscheap.com. Cost me about $75 US and labour was about 30 mins. Really easy to do...do it yourself if possible. Make sure you change the air filter when you replace the MAF. Costs about $7. No ECM reprogramming required. TCS and Service lights turned off after the part was put in. Car runs beautifully. Saved over $500 versus doing it at the dealership.


Absolutely right, but let me just clarify something for everyone... 

There are different types of MAFs available out there:

For the 2k and 2k1 there are 2 MAF's available:
22680AD201 $400
226802Y001 $90 (or in your case, $75) 

For the 2k2 there are 2 MAF's available:
226806N201 $400
22680-AM600 $400

For the 2k3 there is only one:
22680-AM600 $400

The $90 226802Y001 has proven to be one of the more robust makes (along with the AM600), and this can also be used on 2k2 and 2k3 Maximas but the IAT thermistor from the existing MAF must be moved to the 226802Y001 MAF as well. The 2k and 2k1s have a separate IAT plug somewhere so the MAF does not have this, while the 2k2 and 2k3s have the IAT sensor in the MAF itself. You can use the 226802Y001 in a 2k2 or 2k3 w/o the sensor but it will throw a CEL.


----------



## rmdavignon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Service engine and TCS warning lamp*

[I have replaced my MAF and yes it took a good 15 minutes,I paid a $106 for mine, where can I get items so cheap (75.00). Unfortunately my service engine and TCS lamp are still on but the car now works good. Any idea if the ECU will reset itself after a while? what should I do?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

For some codes, ECU will reset the CEL after 3~5 start cycles or xx amount of driving. I forget the exact numbers.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

hey guys i need help with my fuel meter can some1
help me please?


----------



## mattsmax (Feb 5, 2006)

rmdavignon said:


> My Maxima GLE has all the symptom of a bad air flow meter, the motor basically chokes when I give it gas. I have cleaned the sensor with water and reinstalled it. The car is the same or worse. I read that the _*engine management system*_ will need to be reprogrammed after installation of this part (MAFS) mass airflow sensor.
> Is this something I can do? if yes how?
> Should I replace the MAFS?
> Note: I also have the following warning lights on, service engine soon, TCS.


 Your maxima has SAFE MODE built in to rev limit the car when the sensor goes out. As for cleaning it with water it is trash. You cant get a nat hair on that thing and it is done. I bought mine at a junk yard for $100 bucks and just took the sensor out of the housing and put the new one in. The car will run fine but you will have to take it to the shop annd get your lights reset.


----------



## amyandarianna (Feb 7, 2006)

*1997 MAF Sensor*

Hi, I need someone's insight. Today when driving home from work my check engine light came on. I have a 1997 nissan maxima so I went to advanced auto parts and had them check to see why it came on. Apparently my MAF sensor is about to go and I need it replaced. They gave me a price of $208, how much labor is involved ? and how long do you think I can drive without having it fixed ? My car seems to be running fine.


----------



## RLLOGY81 (Feb 1, 2006)

ok well after going to my local nissan dealer I was also told I need Mass Air Flow Sensor, Air filter, and reprogram(software update) 
This is all after having 1600 in repairs just last week, CV boots, front brakes, and six ignition coils. 

So from what I read above and the page back I can just buy one of these MAFS for 100 or less new air filter and just two screws later its all set? 

Oh yeah another thing the SES light was came on yesterday after getting gas so i figured it might have something to do with the gas cap so i removed it and recaped it, parked it for the night. Next day light still on... so i take it to the dealer and find out the above problem, so i leave the dealer with the 331.75 service quote also being told he could take off 30 bucks for how much i spent in recent repairs, in which i believed i should of gotten more off. Ok so I leave the dealer SES light still on I park my car where I go for my daily walk come back to my car 1.3 hours later and I start my car and the SES light is out.... 

Should i Just ignore it till the car starts hesitating, take the deal of thirty bucks off, if I go this route i will be asking to speak to the service mngr. and demanding more money off than that. or just buy the parts and doing it myself. I can handle doing minor repairs myself.

I would greatly appreciate any answers or comments, Thank you!


----------



## RLLOGY81 (Feb 1, 2006)

ok well i decided to call the dealer and ask to speak to the mngr. I get him on the phone and explain everything to him, he says he is going to go and look over the past work done and what needs to be done, also talk to the guy I have been dealing with. A hour later I get a call back saying that they are going to take care of it for free, I was very surprised when I heard that from him. So I droped the car off then two hours later I get it back feels great!!!!! oh yeah thanks for the replies(sarcasm)


----------



## tegster (Nov 12, 2007)

All:

I wanted to take a moment and thank everyone that has posted to this board. I was having very strange problems with my 2000 Maxima SE that were described in depth on this thread. The car stalled when cold and had to be restarted several times until it warmed up. I was having the problem getting the engine to rev above 2400 - 2800 RPM's on occasion and when it did rev higher, the engine and transmission never were in sync. It also hard shifted through the gears on the transmission. It felt like my transmission was slipping bad on the car and would need overhauled.

After doing some research here, I found very similar problems to the one I had and so I went in search of a new MAF for my car. I found it at Courtesy Nissan for $110 and had it over nighted. Installed it in an hour this morning after pulling the battery cable to reset the SES light. Car is driving like new now with none of the problems I was seeing before. 

Thank you very much to all that posted to this board! Before I researched this, I was dreading the repair bill I was sure to get for a transmission overhaul. Wow what a load of my mind...


----------



## slomade (Aug 21, 2008)

I spent $900 getting all kinds of work done for this same problem. 2000 Maxima SE started with stalling problems at stop signs and slow traffic. Then SES light came on and car started to lose power. After 3 mechanics and new parts to almost everything under the sun without solving the power problem, the dealer (who was my last resort after none of the local mechanics could figure anything out), was going to charge me $3,000 to replace my transmission. 

After reading this thread and site, I went ahead and bought the MAF tube and sensor part from the dealer for $90, figured out to replace the whole tube myself, and voila...the car runs like it's brand new. Amazing. I want to thank everyone on this site for their comments and insight...you just saved me $3,000 and a whole lot of headaches. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## tripoutmaxima (Oct 26, 2008)

*i changed the MAFS an im still choking*

I just bought a new mass air flow sensor an im still choking i did not change the air filter an is it possible that i might have to get the system reprogramed.. i really need help with this


----------



## rizasaria (Mar 16, 2005)

*Air filter with MAF change*

You need to get your computer updated when you change the MAF. I highly recommend changing your air filter as well. Neither of those will set you back much cash and once they are done, your car should be running smooth again.


----------



## tripoutmaxima (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks alot i got an updated MAFS an it worked great ... also changed the filter.. im runnin like a dream now..... thanks alot cuz.


----------



## JohnMoore4u (Jun 24, 2010)

@rizasaria Thanks.. Even I had similar problem like @tripoutmaxima... 

Now its working great. 


Nissan Parts


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Ok here was your first problem you cleaned the sensor with water? Water! Since when do electronics and water going good with each other? They make a special kind of electrical contact cleaner that is low VOC that evaporates within seconds and is non-conductive especially for MAF sensors, made by a company called CNC available at any local autozone. Use that instead. As for the MAF sensor lookup Summit Racing or a parts store and do the labor yourself and save several hundred dollars in the process.


----------

